# "One day, I want to get to your level."



## Cashout (Jul 8, 2012)

That is one of the most common statements that I hear from folks in and around the various gyms that I visit.

To me, that is the biggest compliment anyone can offer to me.

So I though it would be worthwhile to show you the "level" to which I have always aspired.

From the earliest days of my bodybuilding career, I looked to others as motivation and a source of tangible vision of what I myself sought to become.

In 1990, I identified the individual that has henceforth served as my single definition of the "perfect physique."

This is what I have always aspired to become.

Obviously, this man has genetics that are so far beyond anything that I poses that it is an impossible dream for me to ever come close to approximating his physical development. Nevertheless, I've allowed it to serve as my guide.

I give you, Francis Benfatto...


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bro, you ain't too far from your goal.


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 8, 2012)

His name is been fatto. He looks anything but that. Your traps look better IMO than his pointy, triangulated, attaching really high up traps. Sorry, but the rest of that guy is straight ridiculous. Amazing inspiration.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 8, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Bro, you ain't too far from your goal.



Thanks for the props but I'm not close to that level and I am okay with knowing I never will be. His genetics are just perfect for bodybuilding...

Broad clavicles,
Narrow waist,
Tiny joints,
Short tendon insertions,
Round, full muscle bellies,
Thin skin,

All those things are what separates a "pro" from an otherwise "good" bodybuilder.

Anyone can be a "good" bodybuilder with dedication, commitment, work ethic and some time.

To be a "pro" you need genetics of the highest order.

What always impressed me is his shape and what it presents when all those genetics are aligned in the right proportions.


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm no Homo, but I always liked the look of Bob Paris.  Also Frank Zane.  Oh yea & for Freaks Tom Platz (Quads).

Cashout you look fantastic.  If you wanted to get to his level using gear I'm sure you could.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 8, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Broad clavicles,
> Narrow waist,
> Tiny joints,
> Short tendon insertions,
> ...



You forgot to add the intense mullet to the list 

I used to rock one of those back in the day.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 8, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm no Homo, but I always liked the look of Bob Paris.  Also Frank Zane.  Oh yea & for Freaks Tom Platz (Quads).
> 
> Cashout you look fantastic.  If you wanted to get to his level using gear I'm sure you could.



Yup - I always liked Paris' shape as well. He has the same classic lines as Benfatto only on a larger frame. You just don't see lines like that very often especially since the inception of the mass era. Kevin Levrone really had the same type of classic lines in proportion with the modern requirements for mass. I think Phil Heath is one of the only competitors today that still has the genetics to present the look of a classic physique @ 250+ pounds of mass.

Thanks again for the props. Trust me, when I was competing and at my very best with plenty of gear, I still couldn't come anywhere close to presenting a package like any of the guys with those classic 80s/90s pro physique but it was not for a lack of trying.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 8, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> You forgot to add the intense mullet to the list
> 
> I used to rock one of those back in the day.



Hey! The mullet was where it was at in the 80s.

Up until just a year ago, I was sporting the full on "Axl Rose."


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya man you look great not


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 8, 2012)

I think a lot of us will like to look like you man (no homo)


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah bro he is jacked you picked a good idle,  You got an amazing body that comes from even more amazing discipline. I don't know his story but knowing some of your story I would rather look up to you bro . were/r you a pro? do you get paid for fitness modeling if not y not? you look better then most of the ads in the rags I read


----------



## Cashout (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks again for the props.

No, as I mentioned, I don't have the genetics it takes to get to the "pro" level in bodybuilding.

The best I did was 2nd and 3rd in my weight class at a couple of national shows and I won my weight class at a state show.

I had to make the decision if I was going to keep competing our focus on my education. I choose the education and it was without any doubt the right choice.


----------



## beasto (Jul 9, 2012)

I know Cashout's diet is very on point, a long with some motivation and dedication. Look good tho bro!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG. Cash, I agree. I've never seen anyone nearly as good as this. How tall is he - I'm guessing around 5'6"? And I also agree with your choice of education above this. I think had i been you I would have been gutted to see him. How could you even get into the same class?

(That said, I agree with the other guys - you're pretty damn good!)

Thanks for the very best photos of a bodybuilder that I have ever seen. And I have always loved Arnie!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 9, 2012)

Benfatto is impressive in those photos, but what's even more impressive is him in recent years (in his mid/late 50s I believe):


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya hurt that impressive bro. You'll be there dude. With your dedication, and genes.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 9, 2012)

I dont have that kind of waist to shoulder ratio, unfortunately


----------



## DF (Jul 9, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Benfatto is impressive in those photos, but what's even more impressive is him in recent years (in his mid/late 50s I believe):



Wow! That is unbelievable


----------



## Cashout (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, just for fun I'll show you the difference between 'decent genetics', which is what I have and 'great genetics' which is what Benfatto has.

Taken today during training...


----------



## JOMO (Jul 9, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Okay, just for fun I'll show you the difference between 'decent genetics', which is what I have and 'great genetics' which is what Benfatto has.
> 
> Taken today during training...



Cashout.....you look insane! Like you have blocks of wood for calves. Maybe I dont have the eye, but you look very similar. If thats "decent Genetics" then I have some major work to put in to see mine. Either way, GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 9, 2012)

I do have great calves - they are just over 19 inches and a full inch bigger than my arms. That is the only body part I've got on Benfatto.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol he said blocks of wood!  Bro you are one ripped bastard!!! You look great in my book bro.  Your dedication in diet sure shows.


----------



## DF (Jul 9, 2012)

Hell yea, Cashout you look fantastic! Your not even on trt anymore.  Great work bro!


----------



## Azog (Jul 9, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Hell yea, Cashout you look fantastic! Your not even on trt anymore.  Great work bro!



For real? No trt? Goddamn cash!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

Azog said:


> For real? No trt? Goddamn cash!



I stopped HRT on the 5th of December 2011. I have a 10+ page post describing my "HRT Exit Plan" that is on another site that I now refuse to visit.

There is a summary thread here in this forum too check it out.

I was able to restore my natural test production to my normal 900 +/- level and I've held that since March of this year without any drugs or supporting supplements.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Thanks for the props but I'm not close to that level and I am okay with knowing I never will be. His genetics are just perfect for bodybuilding...
> 
> Broad clavicles,
> Narrow waist,
> ...



You got way better symetry then him. Look close, specially the second pic. His right  side is way bigger then the left all the way from lats armr bis tris should and traps.


----------



## Azog (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I stopped HRT on the 5th of December 2011. I have a 10+ page post describing my "HRT Exit Plan" that is on another site that I now refuse to visit.
> 
> There is a summary thread here in this forum too check it out.
> 
> I was able to restore my natural test production to my normal 900 +/- level and I've held that since March of this year without any drugs or supporting supplements.



That's awesome. 

I'm 25 and my damn test levels aren't that high! They weren't before my first and only cycle either.


----------



## Mr P (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> That is one of the most common statements that I hear from folks in and around the various gyms that I visit.
> 
> To me, that is the biggest compliment anyone can offer to me.
> 
> ...



Awww such a humble guy cash you know the rules baby we never truly see ourselves & we tend to be our worst critic....&  we always say "well I can always try & do my best to look a certain way, but I might not have what it takes or might ever look that way" You have to see this as a sign brother, it's  the hunger inside of u, it's the eye of the tiger !!  but at the end of the day u and only u know your true potential, u know by the compliments u get & the looks from those who also have that "hunger" & look up to u..
Bodybuilding is a very competitive sport, there's a lot of critisims & haters out there, eventhough we might feel accomplished in the sport, there's always more that needs to be done.. it's about the challange & keeping yourself going. 
So I tell u, it's good to always keep that hunger alive, don't ever lose it because the day we lose it we're done.


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, I'm not a bodybuilder in any sense of the word, so maybe I don't fully comprehend, but ANYONE that looks at that picture and is criticizing has some issues only a professional can help with... I mean, Cash has to be in what, the top .1% of people in the world physique-wise? The only people I have seen that look like that make their living at it.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh yeah. Oh yeah. That fourth photo of Benfatto is totally gobsmacking. I have never seen such a perfect body. (Except on about 75% of females, that is. I'm not as picky there.) And Cash, I agree. You have great genetics - Benfatto's are in a different world. You do have better legs though!

03ACE: Yep. Top 0.1% is about right. But to get to the top 0.01% - well, that is more than just hard work. You made a good choice Cash. Success in business is hard too - and heaps of fun.


----------

